Ask HN: Are there any HN like communities for marketers and entrepreneurs? - azazqadir
======
mindcrime
The closest thing to that that I'm aware of is barnacl.es

That site is aimed at entrepreneurs, with a particular focus on people who are
bootstrapping instead of pursuing VC money. A lot of the discussion there
tends to involve marketing, although the site isn't necessarily aimed at
marketers per-se.

~~~
sdomino
Another one that this reminded me of is "The Backstory"
([http://talk.andrewchen.co/](http://talk.andrewchen.co/)) by Andrew Chen
(from Uber). It deals a lot more with marketing and growth but is still a
great resource for entrepreneurs.

------
sdomino
There is a really great Slack team for SEO & Marketing called Online Geniuses
([https://onlinegeniuses.com/](https://onlinegeniuses.com/)). It's not really
"HN like" but it's a really great community.

~~~
sdomino
Just a quick note to my comment.

There are a lot of good entrepreneurial teams as well, but a lot of them have
one time fees to join (part of a vetting process).

The one I mentioned above is free which is somewhat unusual for such an active
community.

------
sharemywin
Sales and Marketing:

[http://www.closingcall.co/](http://www.closingcall.co/)

------
sharemywin
profitable indie websites
[https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses](https://www.indiehackers.com/businesses)

